# calibre for kindle



## loriphilly (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been reading and reading and am still confused
when I try to convert epub books using calibre, calibre tells me book cannot be converted, no suitable source format was found.  
Formats:	ACSM


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

.acsm is not an epub format. It is a file marker for Adobe Digital Editions. Open Adobe Digital Editions, double-click on the acsm file, and the ebook will download.

Chances are if the book you are getting needs Adobe Digital Editions, it is DRMd and you will not be able to convert it.


----------



## loriphilly (Nov 17, 2010)

same deal for ODM files?  Bummed I can't read library books on my kindle


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

ODM is Overdrive?

No, you cannot read library books on Kindle..... I use my nook and my Sony for library books.


----------



## loriphilly (Nov 17, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> ODM is Overdrive?
> 
> No, you cannot read library books on Kindle..... I use my nook and my Sony for library books.


looks like a black friday nook for $99 is going to be on my wishlist
thank you!
No idea what ODM is, just learning this stuff


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

That stinks that you can read library books on Kindle.


----------

